# Beckhoff BC9191



## hipparbuah (14 März 2017)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin gerade dabei für mein Neubau-EFH die Elektroplanung zu entwerfen.
Da ich in der Arbeit Beckhoff verwende, würde ich es gerne auch zu Hause einsetzen.

Bei der Suche nach Komponenten, bin ich auf den Room-Controller BC9191 aufmerksam geworden.
Der hat fast alles was man braucht, abgesehen vielleicht von 'nem Dimmer (dafür gibt's ja den K-Bus).

Den BC würde ich jeweils für einen "Standardraum" nehmen, wie Schlafzimmer, Büro oder Bad/ WC.
Für Wohnzimmer und Küche kommt ein gemeinsamer CX5120 o.ä. zum Einsatz.
Für die ganze Technik, wie Heizung im Keller werde ich einen BC9000 o.ä. verwenden.

Daraus folgt, das ich für jeden Raum eine Zuleitung (5x1,5) und Ethernet verlegen muss.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
-Hat bereits jemand Erfahrung mit dem BC9191?
-Laufen die BC9000 auch autark, falls der CX oder die Kommunikation ausfällt?
-Ist das so realisierbar, bzw. hat jemand sinnvolle Alternativen oder Ideen zu Optimierung?
-Kann man den BC9191 und den BC9000 auch mit TC3 programmieren oder brauch ich dafür TC2?


----------



## ohm200x (15 März 2017)

Moin.

Ja die BC laufen autark. 

Wie groß soll seine Villa werden?
Dein Ansatz klingt schon richtig. Aber ist für ein EFH völlig überdimensioniert. 

Der BC9191 wurde von Beckhoff mehr oder weniger für Hotels oder andere Zweckbauten entwickelt. Um eben dort genau diese Unabhängigkeit von der Haupt-SPS zu bekommen. 

Bei mir im Keller werkelt ein CX9001 für das ganze (~125qm) Haus. 
Und der langweilt sich schon den ganzen Tag.

Je nachdem ob du mehrere Stockwerke hast könntest ne Unterverteilung mit einem BK90xx machen oder wieder wegen Ausfallsicherheit nen BC90xx. 
Aber selbst das hat sich bei mir nicht gelohnt, weil mein Schrank sehr zentral liegt. Und ich vor allem kaum Platz in den OG-Wänden habe wo noch eine Unterverteilung hin gepasst hätte. 

Just my two cents.

In nen aktuellen Projekt (Altbau Komplettsanierung) plane ich einen Verteiler im Keller mit Leitubgen aus KG und EG. Und im OG und DG jeweils ne kleine UV. Aber diese wird nur mit ner Steuerleitung aus dem Keller versorgt.

Denn einen BC/BK (auch CX) bekommste nicht (oder nur schwer) in nen Standard-Verteiler unter die Abdeckung. 

Fa Hager hat mich in Nürnberg auf der Eltec angeschaut als sei ich vom Mond als ich denen sowas vor die Nase hielt.
Bei Striebel & John (Favorit) war man offener für sowas aber auch hier würde keine Standard 130er Wandstärke ausreichen. Der Verteiler wäre 140 (oder 150?) tief. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (15 März 2017)

Ach so. Zur Frage nach TC3. 
Da muss ich passen. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir aber die BC werden nur TC2 sein. 
Aber lass die das von. Beckhoff bestätigen. 

Wenn ihr viel Beckhoff einsetzt hast doch bestimmt nen passenden Vertriebler an der Hand. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fakrae (15 März 2017)

Ich habe letztens das selbe gefragt und folgende Antwort erhalten:


> Alle Mikrocontroller (BC,BX, sowie die CX80xx Serie) gibt es generell nicht mit TC-3 runtime. Die TC-2 Runtime ist dort jeweils im Produktpreis enthalten. Wenn Sie den BC9191 ohne eigenes SPS Projekt einsetzen können Sie diesen natürlich via ADS im TC-3 Projekt als Buskoppler nutzen.


----------

